# Is This Omega De Ville Genuine...?



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

I like this watch. But I'm worried about the 'OMEGA' logo isn't perfectly symmetrical with the OMEGA symbol...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-OMEGA-DEVILLE-DRESS-WATCH-9ct-SOLID-GOLD-BOX-NICE-/320744864355?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2506839589913381556

What do you think?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Fox Mulder said:


> I like this watch. But I'm worried about the 'OMEGA' logo isn't perfectly symmetrical with the OMEGA symbol...
> 
> What do you think?


Personally, I think he should go back to school and learn some English grammar, before making a fool of himself for all the world to see.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I pulled this photo from the Omega site. It's not the same number, but looks pretty close. This one doesn't look dead on either.










Later,

William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i have a lovely Omega de-ville quartz watch looking for a new home....... And the Omega Logo is bang on central

I would imagine that the dial was re-furbed. I can't imagine it left the factory one sided like that!! Omega is a very prestigious brand!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally I think it's too much money for a 1970's gold plated dress watch.

I think it might be a bit of a put together job although I can't swear to that as the Omega database is playing up at the moment.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Fox Mulder (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to stay clear of it. I'm not convinced, although it's a shame as it's otherwise a nice watch.

Thanks for your input, gentlemen.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Personally I think it's too much money for a 1970's gold plated dress watch.
> 
> I think it might be a bit of a put together job although I can't swear to that as the Omega database is playing up at the moment.
> 
> ...


Gary the advert (if correct does say 9ct solid gold the only mention I see with regard gold plate is for the signed GP buckle... still its steep imho


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

If in doubt then leave it alone - there are so many fake and re-done Omegas out there.

Cheers


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> Gary the advert (if correct does say 9ct solid gold the only mention I see with regard gold plate is for the signed GP buckle... still its steep imho


Didn't notice that but it's still expensive for what it is imho.

I had a quick look on the Omega database and there's no DeVille with that case back number listed. As William has said the closest is the one he's put a picture up of. I know from experience that the their database is by no means complete and it's sometimes inaccurate but I would err on the side of caution personally.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

